
Disprove the claims in our linearly scalable SQL paper, get a 1 000 € bounty - andras_gerlits
https://medium.com/@andrasgerlits/optimistic-acid-transactions-4f193844bb5f
======
andras_gerlits
We recently published our paper on the first properly ACID-capable, scalable
SQL solution we know of. We have worked on it for years, but we are happy with
it now.

We'll give you a 1 000 € if you can disprove our paper's claims. That is, you
can show that a theoretical element supporting our claim of being a scalable
database with SQL-compatible consistency guarantees or the proposed
combination of these elements have a fundamental flaw in it.

~~~
zzzcpan
We already have at least the following solutions: Spanner, CockroachDB, TiDB,
FoundationDB.

Is there a link to the paper though?

~~~
andras_gerlits
The title is a link. As far as I know, all the databases you've listed are
synchronous, lock based solutions, so a single schema can't be grown to any
size. Ours can.

~~~
zzzcpan
No, a single schema can be grown to any size in all of them.

~~~
andras_gerlits
Well yes, technically. Correct me, but wouldn't locks be bottlenecks when
scaling databases? Our solution promises the option of a single global
database schema, since increasing the number of concurrent transactions
wouldn't hurt performance.

